
US national parks cause public health concern as visitors flood in - spking
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/mar/17/national-parks-cause-public-health-concern-visitors-flood-in
======
IanDrake
Most parks are just outdoor resources and people want to be outdoors.

I think it makes sense for the parks to stay open, but close the visitor
centers and any other place people congregate.

------
ASalazarMX
Many people just won't listen, attractions have to be closed if you don't want
people to come.

